# My Girl OFA Certified



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Hi All, Just a little brag today.

I just recieved my females OFA in the mail today.

At 46 months, almost 4 years old

OFA Hips Good, Elbows Normal.


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

Yeah!!!!


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

yea!!


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Thank you, Thank you, Thank you. 

I am so happy for my girl


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

How exciting!


----------



## BritneyP (Oct 26, 2006)

Congrats!


----------



## GSDOwner2008 (Jan 19, 2008)

Congrats!


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Thanks, It is very exciting for sure but I had to mail them back to OFA today. my girl is a black sable and they screwed up and put BLK/TN. I will be getting a all new copy though.


----------



## TRITON (May 10, 2005)




----------

